
GitHub Profile Card 2.0 - grovman
http://github-profile.com/
======
grovman
Author here.

It's widget that shows your GitHub profile directly on website.

I've rewritten it to TypeScript lately and made it really easy to use. My goal
was to make it as simple as Facebook's Like Box.

I've prepared demo page with live configuration: [http://github-
profile.com/demo/](http://github-profile.com/demo/)

Documentation: [http://github-profile.com/](http://github-profile.com/)

Eager to see your thoughts.

